# Workout routine for my wife



## SlipMat (Mar 18, 2005)

I need help getting a workout routine for my wife; nothing too complicated, just something she can do on her own.  She started working out at the same gym as me and I don't think she should be doing all the deadlifts and shoulder excercises that I do.  She does about 30 minutes of cardio 3x a week and then looks at me like...what do I do now.   

What do your women do for strength training?

She'd kill me if I told you what her stats are but I'm going to anyway...keep it on the DL.

25 yrs.
5'6"
150

IMO, her legs and arms need to toned up.


----------

